

Random Thing Generator - For all your mock data needs - ohadron
http://www.randomthing.me/

======
kadabra9
Love tools like this, some quick feedback:

At least on Chrome, the contrast is really low, so much so that it looks hazy,
almost as if something is still loading. The light pink background on white is
pretty strenuous.

Is it possible to export the mock data, to a CSV or something? Most of the
time when I use tools like this I'm just using it to seed a database or
something in a toy app I'm playing with, so the ability to just grab a quick
and dirty export of some mock data would be useful.

~~~
ohadron
Very cool idea. We'll definitely think about it. Thanks for the feedback!

